# Upswing in everything sexual?



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've heard that women experience an increase in libido towards their thirties and forties.

Does it ever happen with men?

I have always been HD with a slowing around my early thirties.

I am 44 now and for the last 2 or 3 years my libido has gone to levels I haven't experienced since I was a teen.

I am getting erections like crazy and something new, I am actually getting erections from just seeing attractive women, even on TV. I previously needed some making out or anticipation of sex.

I don't know that my drive has ever been higher. I have can have sex twice a day and MB three or four times as well. 

It feels like my body is some stranger that I don't recognize. 

It could be psychological with me because I have been working through some dark moments from my childhood. I don't know that it would have such profound sexual effects.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I am 53, but on testosterone cream. I can't handle the frequency as much as when I was younger but the actual quality and staying power of my erection has never been better.
I started the testosterone about 2 years ago. My erections were weak and my orgasms were just plain vanilla. You have MANY more years ahead of you and lots of aids to help along the way.

Testosterone and Viagra have made me into a self perceived superman.

BTW: Great sex for an older man can be f-in expensive 
Retail cost of Androgel is around $400.00 a month and Viagra is around $30.00 a pill (RETAIL) If I average twice a week that works out to a grand total of ............$7,920.00 THAT, is insane!
The reason I buy retail is because my insurance covers it, but that's really beside the point. This cannot be sustainable for every man in the U.S. that actually needs this stuff. Who knows what the future holds? I'm certain Donald Trump has all the answers though......just kidding


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

UMP said:


> I am 53, but on testosterone cream. I can't handle the frequency as much as when I was younger but the actual quality and staying power of my erection has never been better.
> I started the testosterone about 2 years ago. My erections were weak and my orgasms were just plain vanilla. You have MANY more years ahead of you and lots of aids to help along the way.
> 
> Testosterone and Viagra have made me into a self perceived superman.
> ...


Yes, but it doesn't have to be.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't used anything. I definitely know people are having great sex at older ages but every aspect of my sexual response and performance is skyrocketing. I feel foolish popping wood just looking at or talking to attractive women. 

I am also wearing Mrs. Conan out. She can't even walk in front of me in her panties without me sprouting and wanting immediate action.

I haven't really experienced this level of arousal since early teens and I didn't have an attractive woman living with me at the time to drive me crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I haven't used anything. I definitely know people are having great sex at older ages but every aspect of my sexual response and performance is skyrocketing. I feel foolish popping wood just looking at or talking to attractive women.
> 
> I am also wearing Mrs. Conan out. She can't even walk in front of me in her panties without me sprouting and wanting immediate action.
> 
> ...


I assume you also didn't have an attractive woman living with you to take care of the craziness either, right? >


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

technovelist said:


> I assume you also didn't have an attractive woman living with you to take care of the craziness either, right? >


Exactly! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bc3543 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you figure out the reason, be sure and let us know. I'm pushing 40 and in the best shape of my adult life. So maybe I still have this to look forward to...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bc3543 said:


> If you figure out the reason, be sure and let us know. I'm pushing 40 and in the best shape of my adult life. So maybe I still have this to look forward to...


I've heard of it happening with women. Just curious how often men get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bc3543 (Aug 24, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I've heard of it happening with women. Just curious how often men get it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a dude.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bc3543 said:


> I'm a dude.


Hahaha! I didn't mistake your gender. 

This thread is seeing if anyone has heard of or experienced a midlife sexual upswing.

I was just commenting that I had heard of it in women but not really for men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Conan, 

It is possible you had a blow out with one of your testicles since you were previously experiencing a decrease. When the male body detects a sudden drop in testosterone, it will trigger the pituitary gland to go into overdrive producing male hormones. There is recorded evidence of this with ancient Roman warriors that would be castrated, it would cause their muscles would suddenly bulk up and they could be gladiators assigned to protect the royal female family members.

Check to make sure you are not experiencing a wobbly flumpety flap over on the right side of your nut sack or something!










If so just glue a walnut down there until you can get yourself into the repair shop for a tune up to get everything straightened out.










Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I experienced something similar in my mid-40s. In my case, though, I had just left a long, sexless marriage and began enjoying my new freedom as an attractive, available, and desirable man. Women were chasing me! I had no reason not to respond, having missed out on so much for so long. My repressed libido sprang into overdrive.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Any dietary changes lately?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Any dietary changes lately?


Been taking joint supplements for a while and just started taking an amino acid supplement. I have also been eating a lot of Tri-tip from Costco. Probably about 2 or three pounds a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG - all your wives are lucky, lucky women. I'm leaving tomorrow (van packed and new house awaiting) as I can't stand the lack of sex and love any longer.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

doobie said:


> OMG - all your wives are lucky, lucky women. I'm leaving tomorrow (van packed and new house awaiting) as I can't stand the lack of sex and love any longer.


This is amazing news! You'll find someone better in no time Doobie!

/threadjack


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> *I am also wearing Mrs. Conan out.* She can't even walk in front of me in her panties without me sprouting and wanting immediate action.


Same here. And yes, she walks by and all I want to do is ravage her and become "lost" in her, but I have to be careful with her as I can be somewhat....umm..."exuberant"? At 55 years of age, she dubbed me "Mr. Machine" the other night. LOL!

One thing is certain regarding my uptick in libido and that is the fact that I run miles...Definitely does wonders for stamina and cardiovascular fitness.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Woman here - I say, just enjoy it! My husband is in his mid-50's and he wants sex more now than he did in his 40s! No complaints from me.


----------



## rich84 (Mar 30, 2015)

God help me if my libido gets any stronger in my forties.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

doobie said:


> OMG - all your wives are lucky, lucky women. I'm leaving tomorrow (van packed and new house awaiting) as I can't stand the lack of sex and love any longer.


And abuse! Take care and I hope you are blessed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe it isn't all.that uncommon for middle aged men to experience a surge like women then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

doobie said:


> OMG - all your wives are lucky, lucky women. I'm leaving tomorrow (van packed and new house awaiting) as I can't stand the lack of sex and love any longer.


That is wonderful news! My your future be filled with love and intimacy!


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm same age as Conan and always been pretty HD. I hope I don't get more of an upsurge just yet since I just started my D and I'm not back on the market yet, UGH. I concur with MR though, I'm jogging/walking 3-5 miles a day now and the libido is definitely back up again. I don't need any extra surge right now.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Conan--is this surge causing you problems? I know you're on the road a lot, so are you having problems dealing with the frustration of not being near your wife?

If it's not causing problems--I say enjoy it.

If you're on the road and having trouble with your willy getting tangled in the steering wheel while you drive...dunno. Maybe a Bea Arthur poster?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife dropped a biscuit in the floor the other morning.

I couldn't resist the urge. I was on her in 30 seconds. 

It was incredible!

We're not allowed back in McDonalds anymore though. 

Why does there always have to be a downside to everything?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> It could be psychological with me because I have been working through some dark moments from my childhood. I don't know that it would have such profound sexual effects.


I'm sure this is part of it. If you are shedding off old shame, fear, sad memories and ideas, negative beliefs about yourself and others...then it is natural that your body is being freed up from those old shackles and is feeling a surge of whatever may have been being stifled.

Also you are a very monogamous man and you've been deliberately diverting your lusty attention away from any women except your wife for a very long time. I admire this in you and always have. But it was probably always there, you just made the choice to always divert back to your wife. By opening the "seal" on stuff by working out some of your ghosts, you probably are spending more mental energy on that rather than the deliberate diversion of sexual arousal toward other women.

I think if you wanted to, you could channel all of that back to her again now. Just make note that your body works like normal men's bodies, and then do what you have to do to be right with yourself. But don't feel guilt or shame that lust has occurred for other women, because that would put you going backward on the inner work you are doing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Conan--is this surge causing you problems? I know you're on the road a lot, so are you having problems dealing with the frustration of not being near your wife?
> 
> If it's not causing problems--I say enjoy it.
> 
> If you're on the road and having trouble with your willy getting tangled in the steering wheel while you drive...dunno. Maybe a Bea Arthur poster?


I'm not tempted to act on it outside of my wife but it is disconcerting and embarrassing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm sure this is part of it. If you are shedding off old shame, fear, sad memories and ideas, negative beliefs about yourself and others...then it is natural that your body is being freed up from those old shackles and is feeling a surge of whatever may have been being stifled.
> 
> Also you are a very monogamous man and you've been deliberately diverting your lusty attention away from any women except your wife for a very long time. I admire this in you and always have. But it was probably always there, you just made the choice to always divert back to your wife. By opening the "seal" on stuff by working out some of your ghosts, you probably are spending more mental energy on that rather than the deliberate diversion of sexual arousal toward other women.
> 
> I think if you wanted to, you could channel all of that back to her again now. Just make note that your body works like normal men's bodies, and then do what you have to do to be right with yourself. But don't feel guilt or shame that lust has occurred for other women, because that would put you going backward on the inner work you are doing.


I appreciate this. I guess it's very possible. I have been having to deal with some pretty bad junk from the past and have been more unsure of myself than ever. Been having recurring nightmares about one of my abusers.

I didn't think my mind could have such a profound effect on my body but reading your post and writing responses, it seems very likely that my body is responding to me digging up pain to examine it. I am exploring areas of my life that fundamentally shaped me. 

Pretty scary to me overall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We all have demons. You can do this. I'm not downplaying anything, I'm just encouraging you.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H is 53 and is hyper drive. I have only known him for 4 odd years but he was in what had become a sexless marriage 6 years ago, b4 that he was always HD. So not really knwing him in his younger years I can't say if he is hyper now because we are in a very sexual relationship or if he would have been anyway.
He exercises and eats well. Have to say I am super impressed with him as he can easily go for it more than me and I like daily or twice daily.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

The other option, is to marry a 20-year-old. Who will be as costly, if not more 

(Just joking, actually older accomplished women turn me on more!)



UMP said:


> BTW: Great sex for an older man can be f-in expensive
> Retail cost of Androgel is around $400.00 a month and Viagra is around $30.00 a pill (RETAIL) If I average twice a week that works out to a grand total of ............$7,920.00 THAT, is insane!
> The reason I buy retail is because my insurance covers it, but that's really beside the point. This cannot be sustainable for every man in the U.S. that actually needs this stuff. Who knows what the future holds? I'm certain Donald Trump has all the answers though......just kidding


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

I am a 40 yr old guy and feel like I am an odd mix of horny and exhausted and small penis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

44 here and it's a bit of an uptick. Not a huge increase, but definitely more. I've always had insane drive but it seems a little bit more now. I think the biggest thing is I sure notice younger, pretty women. I didn't do that before. I check myself so I don't upset my wife and creep out random women but I have rather animalistic thoughts. I've noticed more sexual dreams too. They bug me a bit because I'm no cheater. I've had vivid dreams of nailing multiple different women and my reaction is disgust when I wake.

My performance capability has declined a little bit. I used to be able to orgasm again in 10ish minutes. Now it's half an hour or so for #2 and maybe an hour for #3. The cool part is I still can hold a woodie as long as my wife is interested.

I too have been eating much healthier and working out. I'm facing multiple mid age health issues and have completely held them in check by dropping weight, eating right and working out. I think this may be a side effect. I certainly notice it when I work out hard. I'm READY TO GO when I get home.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm 54, and I have noticed a definite increase in my libido in the past 3 to 4 years, not long after I started on TRT injections. That part of me feels like I'm back in my 20s or 30s. I have always been HD, but the quality of sex has increased tremendously. I can go 2 to 3 times most days, but for the sake of quality, and giving my wife a break :grin2:, I usually just have sex 5 to 6 times a week. I can O in 5 minutes, or I can O in an hour, and most days I have very little to no refractory period. It depends on my wife, how much she's into it, and the time we have available.


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

UMP said:


> I am 53, but on testosterone cream. ... Great sex for an older man can be f-in expensive
> Retail cost of Androgel is around $400.00 a month


Not sure why you would you pay that much, or use topical cream for that matter. Testosterone cypionate injectable can be had for a little as $45 in an amount that covers nearly 5 months at the usual dose of 100mg/wk.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Phil Anders said:


> Not sure why you would you pay that much, or use topical cream for that matter. Testosterone cypionate injectable can be had for a little as $45 in an amount that covers nearly 5 months at the usual dose of 100mg/wk.


Is this something you ask your doctor about getting?
He never mentioned any other option to me.
I will ask next visit.


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

UMP said:


> Is this something you ask your doctor about getting?
> He never mentioned any other option to me.
> I will ask next visit.


Yes, although you may need to doctor-shop or seek out a specialist, as many MDs aren't very well informed or progressive about TRT. Yours may shut you down. It helps to inform yourself: the TRT subforum on T-Nation has some good accumulated wisdom and discussion that's largely unpolluted by the bodybuilder agendas & focus you'll find elsewhere. 

TLDR: Ideal regimen with t cyp is semi-weekly self-injections (can be subcutaneous with tiny insulin needles) plus co-therapies (arimidex, hCG) to keep T levels high-normal, estrogen levels down, and native testicular function intact.


----------

